# Lithium Battery Maker A123 Plans IPO



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The company, which will be listed under the AONE ticker, made $35 million last year but it's losses mounted to $31 million last year.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, what do you think about investing in A123?

They should have a bright future considering the growing DIY group....

Although the tool battery sales will probably get more developement spent on them.


----------



## ohio (Jul 25, 2007)

when they sell ev batts to the ev builders i will buy there stock


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

sinnce they don't sell to the diy group i wouldn't count on them making any money of of us.what i find disheartening is the fact that the original backers put up somewhere in the neighborhood of 135 million dollars to get them started and they've lost 31 million dollars in the last year.now they want another 175 million? i don't think i would be investing in a company like that.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

A123 has the best LiFePO4 batteries on the market. If I were going to invest in any battery manufacturer, A123 would be the one. I don't mind too much that they're not selling to hobbyists. They have a different business model in mind. They are selling Hymotion kits, so they are selling to a type of hobbyist in that sense.


----------

